# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  καθοδήγηση για επισκευή πληκτρολογίου Η/Υ στο οποίο έπεσε νερό

## teoepi2

γεια σας,
θέλω να διερευνήσω τις δυνατότητες επισκευής (εξωτερικού) πληκτρολογίου ηλεκτρονικού υπολογιστή, ακόμη και αν είναι περιορισμένες
δεν γνωρίζω τίποτα από ηλεκτρονικά αλλά είμαι εξοικειωμένος με την   τεχνολογία, ξέρω καλά αγγλικά και θα βρω την   άκρη αν κάποιος που έχει γνώσεις ηλεκτρονικών μου δείξει σε ποια   κατεύθυνση να κινηθώ και εισάγει πληροφορίες που δεν χρειάζονται κόπο/ψάξιμο από την πλευρά του
και απλές επικεφαλίδες να μου δώσετε για πράγματα που πρέπει να μάθω, θα επενδύσω το χρόνο που χρειάζεται και θα βρω την άκρη

περιγραφή (πατήστε εκεί που λέει 'εμφάνιση'):
 *Spoiler:*       
έπεσε νερό και στα πλήκτρα και στο βύσμα
συνδέθηκε σε ανοιχτό υπολογιστή κατά πάσα πιθανότητα αφού είχε στεγνώσει το νερό στα πλήκτρα/εσωτερικό αλλά πιθανότατα με υγρασία ακόμη στο βύσμα (γιατί είναι usb με αντάπτορα σε ps/2 και είναι πιθανόν να είχε παραμείνει υγρασία ενδιάμεσα παρότι είχε περάσει καιρός από όταν έπεσε το νερό)
δούλεψε κανονικά για μερικά δευτερόλεπτα, μετά σταμάτησε
έχουν περάσει εβδομάδες και τώρα απλώς αναβοσβήνουν μια φορά οι φωτεινές  ενδείξεις (για τις 'lock' λειτουργίες) όταν συνδέεται αλλά δεν λειτουργεί
αν έπρεπε να μαντέψω, θα έλεγα πως το πρόβλημα είναι στο handshake (που κάνουν οι plug n play συσκευές) δηλαδή υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην αναγνώριση της συσκευής από τον Η/Υ

άνοιξα λοιπόν το πληκτρολόγιο για να δω τι μπορεί να έχει πάθει βλάβη και αν είναι κομμάτι που μπορεί να αντικατασταθεί
εδώ λοιπόν είναι σίγουρα ένα σημείο στο οποίο μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε, δεν ξέρω τι από αυτά είναι τυποποιημένο και επομένως μπορεί να αντικατασταθεί με ένα ανταλλακτικό του εμπορίου ή αλλιώς αν παίρνει κάποια παρέμβαση από εμένα τουλάχιστον

το μόνο που βλέπω ικανό να πάθει μόνιμη βλάβη λόγω βραχυκυκλώματος λοιπόν, είναι το κομμάτι που λέγεται keyboard controller και μοιάζει κάπως έτσι:
http://www.otenko.com/gallery3/index...8904?size=full
σε αυτόν καταλήγουν οι επαφές που προέρχονται από τις δύο μεμβράνες επαφών που υπάρχουν κάτω από τα πλήκτρα (ενδιάμεσα παρεμβάλεται μια απομονωτική μεμβράνη με τρύπες ακριβώς κάτω από τα πλήκτρα έτσι ώστε όταν ένα πλήκτρο κατεβαίνει, η πάνω μεμβράνη περνάει μέσα από την τρύπα που έχει η απομονωτική μεμβράνη και κάνει επαφή με την κάτω μεμβράνη ενεργοποιώντας τη λειτουργία του πλήκτρου)

οποιεσδήποτε συμβουλές είναι καλοδεχούμενες, αν χρειάζονται περαιτέρω διευκρινήσεις πείτε μου
  
ευχαριστώ πολύ για το χρόνο σας, ξέρω ότι μοιάζει ασήμαντο και ότι δεν αξίζει να ασχοληθείς αλλά είναι σημαντικό για μένα γιατί δεν μπορώ να βρω εξίσου καλό πληκτρολόγιο (έχει καταργηθεί κιόλας) και το χρειάζομαι για τη δουλειά μου

----------


## bchris

Απομονωσε το keyboard controller απο το υπολοιπο keyboard και βαλτο μονο του επανω στο PC,  απλα για να δεις αν δουλευει.

Πιθανοτατα δεν θα δουλευει, οποτε πας για αλλο keyboard.

----------


## teoepi2

ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, 
ξέρουμε τι έχει πάνω ο controller που δεν μπορεί να αντικατασταθεί; μέχρι στιγμής βλέπω πυκνωτές, αντιστάσεις και κάποια άλλα που δεν ξέρω πως λέγονται αλλά αναγνωρίζω πως είναι τυποποιημένα και μάλλον μπορούν να αντικατασταθούν
μήπως ξέρουμε μέσα στο μαύρο δίσκο τι υπάρχει; κάποιο ολοκληρωμένο ή κάτι άλλο;

----------


## bchris

Αυτο που ειναι στον "μαυρο δισκο" λεγεται COP (chip on pcb).
Ειναι το die κατευθειαν επανω στην πλακετα και απο επανω εχει αυτο το μαυρο υλικο για προστασια.
Αν εχει ψοφησει αυτο (που ουσιαστικα ειναι ο keyboard controller) τοτε ολο το πλακετακι παει για τσαι.

----------


## teoepi2

ξέρουμε αν αυτό είναι τυποποιημένο ή αν το φτιάχνουν ξεχωριστά για κάθε keyboard;

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Θα το πάω πολύ μακρυά. Δεν ξέρω αν το πουλάνε αυτό το COP πουθενά. Αλλά αν δεν το πουλάνε και το πληκτρολόγιο είναι τόσο τόσο καλό όσο λες και αξίζει για σένα πάλι υπάρχει άλλη λύση.

Υπάρχει έτοιμη βιβλιοθήκη για να συνδέσεις μικροελεγκτή με usb και να το βάλεις στην θέση του στην περίπτωση που σε νοιάζει απλά να πατιούνται τα πλήκτρα. Το αναγνωρίζει χωρίς drivers από usb.

Ακόμη κι ιδέα του μικροελεγκτή είναι περίπλοκη γιατί ποιός θα σε βοηθήσε σε αυτό? Είναι όπως είπα το τράβηξα μακρυά το θέμα.

ΥΓ: Δεν εννοώ να το κολλήσεις πάνω στο ήδη υπάρχων pcb αλλά να φτιάξεις νέο PCB με μικροελεγκτή. Είναι χρονοβόρο και πολύ κοπιαστικό για ένα πληκτρολόγιο.

----------


## johnnkast

> ξέρουμε αν αυτό είναι τυποποιημένο ή αν το φτιάχνουν ξεχωριστά για κάθε keyboard;



Ουτε τυποποιημενο ειναι (αφου ειναι υπο μορφη COP)...ουτε και το firmware που εχει μεσα του ειναι ιδιο για ολα τα πληκτρολογια....
Απο τη στιγμη που επεσε νερο εχει καταστραφει και η βλαβη ειναι μη αναστρεψιμη....Συγνωμη αλλα,με τις γνωσεις που κατεχεις,οσο και να χτυπιεσαι,ΔΕΝ θα το επισκευασεις ποτε. 
Ο χρονος που θα χασεις με την (α)πιθανη επισκευη του θα σου ειναι αρκετος για να εχεις βρει ενα αλλο ιδιο οσο "παλαιο" και να ειναι.
Αντι να παιδευεσαι ασκοπα καλυτερο θα ηταν να βγαλεις μια  φωτο απο αυτο ή να γραψεις επακριβως τα πληρη στοιχεια του ωστε να σε βοηθησουμε να βρεις ιδιο

----------

